# 3D background - how to hide seams?



## joemomma (Aug 31, 2011)

What's the best way to hide the seams in the different pieces of your 3D background? I got the last coat of Drylok on last night, and was doing a test fit between the pieces. I'm going to have a pretty decent gap in the two pieces (55g) of background since applying the Drylok to the edges. My initial thought was to put a few "rocks" that would overhang the seam, but that doesn't seem like it's going to be a good solution based on my layout and how the seam falls. I then thought that I could just caulk it once in the tank and paint or drylok over the seam once the caulk dries. This seems to be the best solution at the moment, what do you guys think?

I'm planning on breaking the tank down probably on Friday night or Saturday morning to do the install.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

I hide the seams during the carving process so that's a moot point. 
You can use silicone but the Drylok does not adhere that well to it. How large is the seam? Depending on the width, you may be able to use silicone and wedge a piece of Styrofoam inside the gap. Wait for it to dry, then carve and paint. If you're going to silicone the background to the tank, I'd probably go that route.


----------



## joemomma (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm guessing it's going to be roughly 1/4-3/8" once it is in the tank. Yes, I plan on siliconing the background to the tank. I figure the paint will cover it well enough.
Had I planned well enough ahead, I would have done something to conceal them as I was carving the background. Live and learn! My next one will be better, if I do another


----------



## joemomma (Aug 31, 2011)

Next question - how long do I need to let the silcon cure before I add water? Is 24 hours enough?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would wait at least one week, especially if you use a lot of silicone. The thicker the bead of silicone, the longer it will take to cure properly.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

You know what, if it's 1/4, I wouldn't bother. You can load it up with silicone and either toss sand on it or try to paint it with Drylok. You have not already done so, paint the sides of it black. Another option would be Pond Foam. It gets really messy (and will easily stick to any surface) but that can work. Before you use it on the background, experiment on a test piece.

I agree with *Deeda*. 
If you could place fans on top of the tank, the air circulation will help.


----------



## joemomma (Aug 31, 2011)

OK, thanks guys. I'm guessing I should have done a bit more research/prep work before undertaking this task. My fish will not be happy in their temporary home for that long!


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a small gap between my two pieces of my background and I just painted the back of the tank satin black and it just disappeared.


----------

